# Shows in Kent/London



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

Are there ever any shows/meets etc in Kent or London areas?: victory:


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh I'd like to know too.


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Obviously not! Lol anyone know of anything reptile??


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

Spiders? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/768754-south-east-arachnid-show-29-a.html


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol no sadly snakes and lizards only, hairy legs just don't do it for me!! Lol 
Well it looks like a gap in the market for any Kent reptile shops to home in on?!


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

Dibles said:


> Lol no sadly snakes and lizards only, hairy legs just don't do it for me!! Lol
> Well it looks like a gap in the market for any Kent reptile shops to home in on?!


Im not that keen either , in fact i freak at house spiders so im not sure how il get through the door but there you go , the child wants to go.....:gasp:


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

Dibles said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there ever any shows/meets etc in Kent or London areas?: victory:


two shows at kempton race course each year one for inverts one for reptiles.


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm trying to organise one on isle of sheppey but my god there is soo much negativity on this forum! It will be an expo with exotics, reptiles, amphibians inverts etc!


----------

